# Building a Carbon, Tubeless, Disc Road Wheelset - Need Advice



## KevinLutz (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm in the process of designing a new wheelset to be built for my road disc bike. Never had a custom wheel built before. This is what I'm thinking of building. Any advice or feedback welcome.

Tubeless specific 38mm Carbon rims with no brake surface
No spoke holes drilled through the rim bed (no need for rim tape) 
DT Swiss 240S straight pull center lock hubs 28/28 hole
QR 100mm/135mm, Shimano 11 speed
Sapim cx ray spoke - black
Sapim sils nipple - black

I'm planning on having these built by Farsports because of the cost savings compared to buying these from one of the brand name wheel companies (Zipp, ROL, Reynolds, FFWD, etc.) Cost is about half of the best price I could find on a commercial carbon wheelset.

Thanks


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

KevinLutz said:


> I'm in the process of designing a new wheelset to be built for my road disc bike. Never had a custom wheel built before. This is what I'm thinking of building. Any advice or feedback welcome.
> 
> Tubeless specific 38mm Carbon rims with no brake surface
> *No spoke holes drilled through the rim bed (no need for rim tape) *
> ...


I'm sure this is possible, and possibly even available, but...have you ever built a wheel w/ rims like this? You certainly won't be threading nipples into the rim like Mavic, so you'll have to drop them in through the valve hole and then get them to pop through the spoke holes. 

Major.
Pain.

My advice based on a fair amount (20yrs or so) of building wheels is to go w/ 'normal' rims w/ holes in the tire bed for nipples and use some tubeless tape.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

KevinLutz said:


> No spoke holes drilled through the rim bed


Do you have a source for those? If so, I'd love for you to share it.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

KevinLutz said:


> I'm in the process of designing a new wheelset to be built for my road disc bike. Never had a custom wheel built before. This is what I'm thinking of building. Any advice or feedback welcome.
> 
> Tubeless specific 38mm Carbon rims with no brake surface
> No spoke holes drilled through the rim bed (no need for rim tape)
> ...


IDK where you'd be able to source carbon rims without the holes drilled through the rim bed. However, you might be interested in getting a set of November Rail 34s. In a 28/28 spoke count with White Industries center lock disc hubs you're looking at a $1545 build that weighs around 1500 grams, and the rim depth is only 4 mm shallower than your goal. These will be coming from Maryland, so they're about as local as you can get. You'd still have to do the tubeless conversion with Stan's tape, though.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

You never stated which brand/model of Tubeless specific 38mm Carbon rims with no brake surface you are using. Or if you are using CenterLock Disc mount. Without all the data I can't compare experiences or comment.


----------



## 00Garza (Nov 15, 2013)

Given that OP didn't mention the brand of wheels, I'd assume (could be completely wrong) that he may be going with something like this:
Carbon Bicycle Wheel - Buy Light Clincher Carbon Bike Wheels Yoeleo


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Could someone explain to me who makes, and how you get the nipples in to build and service a rim with no holes in the rim bed that is carbon?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

robt57 said:


> Could someone explain to me who makes, and how you get the nipples in to build and service a rim with no holes in the rim bed that is carbon?


*CX* explained it above. I think the existing record is two years per wheel.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> *CX* explained it above. I think the existing record is two years per wheel.


Yeah, saw his post. Who makes them? I have a dozen build under my belt, and I sure don't think I'd so that.  And I have had some real frustrating rim tape episodes in my days. Especially with a few A23s last year. The OC rim holes went into the tubeless beadlock hump [whatever it is called] for Pete's sake.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

No one makes them AFAIK. Stupid idea.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I am into creative snaking as much as the next guy. I supposed you could use fishing string to snake the nipples in, and some vacuum to coax the nylon to and fro. 

But you'd have to use nipples that show. Not sure how you could do it with a Pillar hexagonal nipples used for hidden/internal application. Or rather pretty sure you couldn't...

After doing tubeless on Dura Ace wheels not needing rim tape I can sure appreciate the desire I can say.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

robt57 said:


> Who makes them?


Nobody. They would have to use Mavic's system and I'll bet Mavic wouldn't license that to anyone.


----------



## KevinLutz (Sep 19, 2009)

*Source for wheels*



Mike T. said:


> Do you have a source for those? If so, I'd love for you to share it.


I'm getting mine from Far Sports. Far Sports


----------



## KevinLutz (Sep 19, 2009)

*Brands of Carbon Rims and Hub*

The rims are from FarSports.com and the DT Swiss hubs are CenterLock disc mount.


----------



## KevinLutz (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a set of Fulcrum Racing Zero tubeless wheels. They have AL rims, but no spoke holes in the rim bed. You put the nipple into the valve hole and use a magnet to move it to the spoke hole. The other option is to drop a threaded spoke head (cut off) with a string attached into the spoke hole, spin the wheel until it comes out the valve hole. Then you attach the nipple and pull back into the spoke whole. Takes more time, but you avoid all the issues with rim tape.

With my Fulcrum wheelset I have broken three spokes over about 20,000 miles. I was able to change the spoke and reuse the original nipple. Just need to be careful that it doesn't fall back into the rim. :mad2:


----------



## 00Garza (Nov 15, 2013)

KevinLutz said:


> I'm getting mine from Far Sports. Far Sports


Wasn't too far off on my guess. I thought Yoeleo was the only Chinese seller that had those available, but I haven't checked Far Sports in a loooong time. Good luck with your build.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> Do you have a source for those? If so, I'd love for you to share it.


You can get them out of China, Yoeleo calls them their "SAT -Special Assembly Techology" rims. They put a "slug" in the nipples in the feed them around the rim with a magnet, remove the slug and put the spoke in, while holding on to the nipple. The workers doing it are pretty fast at it. Not something I'm interested in, but to each their own.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

KevinLutz said:


> I'm getting mine from Far Sports. Far Sports


And they have no spoke holes drilled through the rim bed? Which model?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I saw that Yoeleo had tubular as such and use exposed nipple.

Did not see clinchers, bet they do that too...


----------



## KevinLutz (Sep 19, 2009)

The model is FSC38-23-CM tubeless. When I ordered I specified what I wanted drilled (e.g., 28/28 spoke holes with no holes in the rim bed).


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

KevinLutz said:


> The model is FSC38-23-CM tubeless. When I ordered I specified what I wanted drilled (e.g., 28/28 spoke holes with no holes in the rim bed).


So have you figured out how you're going to get the nipples in place?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

KevinLutz said:


> The model is FSC38-23-CM tubeless. When I ordered I specified what I wanted drilled (e.g., 28/28 spoke holes with no holes in the rim bed).



Ordered the rims alone? and from where??

Thanks...


I am thinking the build if with J bend spokes is going to be a real challenge. At least with straight pull hub/spoke getting the nipple started won't be a tedious. In my minds eye, anyway...


----------



## BhSimon (May 9, 2011)

I really like this wheel spec for road bike disc brake wheels. I'd love a pair for myself.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

So, did the OP ever get his wheels built?
How was it?
How did they turn out?


----------



## KevinLutz (Sep 19, 2009)

*Tubeless Specific Carbon Disc Rim / Wheelset*

The wheels are built and Schwalbe One tubeless tires have been mounted. I'm still in the process of building my new road bike with Shimano Di2 Hydraulic brakes, so I haven't taken the wheels out on the road yet. That should happen in the next few days (weather permitting).









As you can see from the photo there are no spoke holes in the rim bed. Insert the tubeless valve, mount the tire and fill with air. I used a small amount of Stans NoTubes sealant.

I've been using road tubeless for about 5 years and will never go back. I will likely run these at 90 psi which puts less strain on the sidewalls. Since I'm using disc brake hubs there is no brake surface on the rim giving it a really nice look.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice looking wheels.
Hopefully they will work out for you. Perhaps I'll have to try a set sometime. I like the idea of the disc brakes with the CF rims. And the tapeless rim is a great idea, especially with tubeless.

Hopefully the spokes are long enough to extend up through the base of the nipples.

It looks like you gave up on the straight pull spokes? 

Anyway, what were your thoughts on the lacing? Easy enough? A major pain?


----------



## KevinLutz (Sep 19, 2009)

My new bike is fully built. This is my first bike with carbon wheels, Di2 electronic shifting and Shimano hydraulic road disc brakes. The bike fully built with pedals, bottle cages, tubeless tires with sealant, etc. weights in at 16.5 lbs. About the same weight as my Pinarello F5 with Dura-Ace mechanical. I'm not a racer but do ride about 5,000 miles annually; mostly century rides with average speeds 18-20mph. 

I went for my first ride yesterday. WOW the bike is FAST, tight and stiff and the ride is amazingly comfortable. The frame is a Pinarello Dogma 65.1 Hydro road frame. The feel of the hydraulic brakes is great. I was worried about how firm the braking might be but the modulation is similar to car brakes. Just keep adding pressure and the braking gets gradually stronger. You really need to slam on the brakes to get them to lock-up. Similar to the hydraulic brakes on my mountain bike.

I'm using Schwalbe One Tubeless 25c tires with the carbon tubeless wheelset from FarSports. Not sure what is contributing to the buttery smooth ride since I have not used tires bigger than 23c or carbon wheels before, but I just love the ride quality. I've been riding on tubeless tires for about 5 years and will never go back. Flats are a thing of the past. Only had to resort to inserting a tube twice.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

is this your first time riding the frame? I have a 65.1 with zipp 303 clinchers and I run 23mm gp4000s at 100 psi. it is buttery smooth just the way it is.


----------



## KevinLutz (Sep 19, 2009)

*Dogma 65.1 is a great ride*

Yes, this is my first time riding the Dogma 65.1 Hydro frame. My Pinarello F5 frame has a smooth ride but it's not as snappy or fast. It uses standard carbon fiber and I have a Fulcrum Racing Zero aluminum wheelset. That's why it's hard to tell if the superior ride of the 65.1 is the frame, the carbon wheelset, the larger tires or likely a combination of all three. I have a 2001 Litespeed Ti racing frame. The Dogma is snappy and fast just like that bike but the ride is buttery smooth.


----------



## andione1983 (Jul 23, 2013)

How long did your farsports wheelset last? Or still going. I am about to buys a set. 

Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinLutz (Sep 19, 2009)

My oldest pair is 6 years old and has around 13,000 miles. I have two other sets with less than 5,000 miles each. All wheels are going strong. The only issue I had was a broken spoke which was easily replaced. Wheels are still true as the day they were purchased. I ride both road and gravel with these wheels.

A friend also has two pairs with thousands of miles. Those are also going strong.


----------

